# Crissic Solutions Network Maintenance July 19th



## SkylarM (Jul 11, 2013)

This was emailed to all clients as well as posted as an announcement on our billing portal, but going to post it here as well.



> We have scheduled an upcoming maintenance window that will be utilized to perform necessary upgrades to our network infrastructure to allow us to continue to grow and provide stable and reliable services. This maintenance window could result in a network outage lasting 10-15 minutes while necessary changes and upgrades are made on our routers. Due to the nature of this maintenance, there could be a short network-wide outage lasting 5-10 minutes, followed by additional small outages for each cabinet lasting a few seconds. We be performing work on each router individually, lessening the possibility for a complete outage.
> 
> Time of Window: Friday, July 19, 2013 @ 10:00PM Central Daylight Time (GMT -5)
> 
> ...


----------

